# Sind die Attribute im Charakterfenster korrekt?



## Yay (20. Februar 2007)

Nachdem ich mal das Profil aktualisiert habe, fällt mir einiges an der Attribut-Anzeige im Chrakaterfenster  auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es werden nicht alle Attribute 'richtig' angezeigt/aufgezählt.
Wenn man alles manuell zusammen zählt, so kommt man auf ganz andere Werte, die dann wieder mit den angezeigten Werten im Spiel, unter berücksichtung der Skillung, übereinstimmen.
64 Zaubertrefferwertung, als die unten angezeigten 29
149 Kritsiche Zaubertrefferwertung, anstatt nur 105
661 Zauberschaden, als nur die angezeigten 548
Immerhin muss mal erwähnt sein, das die +Manareg und der +Frost-/Schatten- Zauberschaden stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht es nur mir so oder ist das Euch das auch schon aufgefallen?
Was sagt das Buffed-Team dazu?


----------



## Fubbiz (20. Februar 2007)

Jo Fällt mir auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachgerechnet und siehe da der Zauberschaden ist der Wert der auf den Items drauf ist (addiert), jedoch ohne Sockelstats und verzauberungen etc...

Ka ob das so gewollt ist, aber so ist es


mfg


----------



## Deadlift (20. Februar 2007)

Hm bei mir werden zusätzlich gewisse Gegenstände falsch erfasst.


----------



## Crowley (20. Februar 2007)

Hi Yay,

ich hab mich den Nachmittag mal dahintergeklemmt und festgestellt, dass mit der Bonusberechnung noch einiges im Argen liegt, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit dem neuen Wertungssystem.

Deine Zaubertrefferwertung hab ich jetzt schon auf 53 erhöhen können. An den Rest (Verzauberungen, Juwelen und Sockelbonus) mach ich mich jetzt dran. Dein Profil eignet sich in dieser Hinsicht prima zum Testen, da alle Bonusquellen vertreten sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yay (21. Februar 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Hi Yay,
> 
> ich hab mich den Nachmittag mal dahintergeklemmt und festgestellt, dass mit der Bonusberechnung noch einiges im Argen liegt, insbesondere im Zusammenhang mit dem neuen Wertungssystem.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dormelosch (22. Februar 2007)

Überprüft mal bitte alles! Verzauberungen werden nicht gewertet - Ringe werden falsch angezeigt - ich müsste 296 Zauberschaden haben bekomme aber nur 258 Angezeigt. Meine Heilung müsste höher liegen (Kopfverzauberung) wird aber gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Die Werte der blauen Gegenstände stimmen wenigstens aber die grünen sind komplett daneben. Zusammengerechnet werden sie aber trotzdem nicht richtig! Übrigens habe ich festgestellt, dass Buffs (SdK, Essen) wieder eingerechnet werden. Diese sollten aber definitiv bei der Anzeige rausfallen.

Viel Spass bei der Fehlersuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## Crowley (22. Februar 2007)

Soo, jetzt sollte eigentlich alles stimmen. Könnt ihr das mal bitte überprüfen?


----------



## moep2k (22. Februar 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt sollte eigentlich alles stimmen. Könnt ihr das mal bitte überprüfen?



Gut gemacht. Passt alles. ;-)


----------



## Yay (23. Februar 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Soo, jetzt sollte eigentlich alles stimmen. Könnt ihr das mal bitte überprüfen?



Crowley, super Arbeit!
Jetzt passt es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OliStab (25. Februar 2007)

Ich wollt mal anmerken das bei mir die Blutelfen Volksfertigkeit +5 auf alle Wiederstände fehlt. Bei anderen Blutelfen hab ichs auch net finden können.


----------



## Bovinus (27. Februar 2007)

hab auch noch was gefunden...
Beim Jäger, die 15% Beweglichkeitserhöhung durch das Talent "blitzartige Reflexe" aus dem Überlebenstalentbaum werden nur für die Charakterbasisbeweglichkeit, nicht aber für die Beweglichkeit + durch getragene Gegenstände angezeigt.
Weiterhin wäre es nett wenn man im Profil irgendwo die gesamte kritische Trefferwertung sehen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ist dmg-technisch genausowichtig wie die DPS.


----------



## Deadlift (28. Februar 2007)

Bir mir werden wohl die + Zauberschaden auf meiner Hose falsch angerechnet.
Sonst käme ich nicht auf "nur" 40 +Zauberschaden mehr als +Heilung(denke die +40 mehr kommen von der Verzauberung auf dem Stab).

Allerdings ist das ingame wohl auch falsch, denn da stehen die selben Werte.


----------



## Yay (28. Februar 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Bir mir werden wohl die + Zauberschaden auf meiner Hose falsch angerechnet.
> Sonst käme ich nicht auf "nur" 40 +Zauberschaden mehr als +Heilung(denke die +40 mehr kommen von der Verzauberung auf dem Stab).
> 
> Allerdings ist das ingame wohl auch falsch, denn da stehen die selben Werte.



habs mal manuell nachgerechnet.
Die Verzauberung wird tatsächlich auch als Schaden *und Heilung* angerechnet. 

Auf den ersten oberflächigen Blick in mein Profil fällt auf, dass die Differenz zwischen Heilung und Zauberschaden auch nicht stimmen kann. Wenn man die Sockelboni hinzurechnet wäre das eine Differenz von 69 als die unten angegeben 52.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (28. Februar 2007)

Jo hab dich auch grad mal so gescannt.
Ist des bei dir ingame auch falsch?


----------



## Yay (1. März 2007)

Überprüfe ich demnächst mal! Komme heute nicht dazu, da ich meine Freundin Farmen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## necroreaper (2. Juni 2008)

Was mir auffällt wenn man so Sockelt das der Sockelbonus nicht aktiviert wird, wird dieser trotzdem zb. bei Abhärtung unten mit dazugezählt


----------



## Kaaper (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

2 sachen sind mir aufgefallen

bei meinem char (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=1974407) wird unter Gegenstandsboni keine Zaubertempowertung angezeigt
ist das so gewollt? wenn ja warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und das nächste ist das mein zauberstab zwar gesockelt ist aber nicht den bonus bekommt es aber im tooltip so angezeigt wird

MFG


----------



## Kaaper (24. Juli 2008)

Moin zusammen

da auf mein thema ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=51366 ) keine reaktion kam hab ich nochmal genauer gesucht und dieses hier gefunden

(hatte vorher nur nach dem prob mit Zaubertempowertung gesucht nicht nach Attribute)

ich würd gern wissen wie weit ihr da mit der Problemlösung seit denn richtig funktionieren tuts ja noch nicht


----------

